

The Real History Of Twitter - jkaljundi
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-twitter-was-founded-2011-4

======
rabble
I think it's useful to see and read this story. It goes in to how tough a real
pivot can be. Twitter grew out of Odeo, but the process by which it happened
was a complicated mess. I'm glad that Noah Glass is finally getting included
in the story.

